# Bulletin of Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award



## HansZimmer

This thread will be used to list the competitions and the results of the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

PLEASE, DON'T USE THIS THREAD TO CHAT. The list should remain simple and clean, without useless posts.

You can click on the "Follow" button (in the right corner, next to the thread title) to get notifies everytime a new poll for the competition will open and to know what are the results when the poll closes.


----------



## HansZimmer

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Koji Kondo - The Legend of Zelda - The Legend of Zelda 25th anniversary symphony - Main theme 

Score: 3.33. 

The Legend Of Zelda: Main theme


----------



## HansZimmer

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title* 

Nobuo Uematsu - Finaly Fantasy VI - Youtube - Maria and Draco (opera) 

Score: 2.25

Mario and Draco: opera from Final Fantasy VI


----------



## HansZimmer

*Videogame - Title*

Fortress 2 - Be Higher

Score: 1.67

Fortress 2 - Be Higher (Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award)


----------



## HansZimmer

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Jun Ishikawa - Super Smash Bros Melee - Smashing... Live! - Fountain of Dream

Score: 2.75

Fountain of Dreams | Classical Music Forum (talkclassical.com)

Original orchestral version







Chamber version


----------



## HansZimmer

*Videogame - Title*

Fortress 2 blue - Once in a Lifetime

Score: 3

Once In A Life Time - Fortress 2 Blue


----------



## HansZimmer

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Derek Duke - Starcraft - OST - Terran One

Score: 4.

Starcraft - Terran One


----------



## HansZimmer

*Videogame - Source - Title*

Fortress 2 Blue - OST - There's Something About Supertank

Score: 3.

Forteess 2 Blue - There's Something About Supertank


----------



## HansZimmer

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Koji Kondo - Super Mario 64 - Youtube - Ultimate Bowser 

Score: 3.6

Super Mario 64 - Ultimate Bowser

Orchestral version







OST with organ


----------



## HansZimmer

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Keiichi Suzuki - EarthBound - Youtube - Eight Melodies 

Score: 3.67

EarthBound - Eight Melodies


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for "Stracraft - Protoss Theme 1".

Starcraft - Protoss Theme 1


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for "Stracraft - Protoss Theme 1".
> 
> Starcraft - Protoss Theme 1


Result: 2.75

Starcraft - Protoss Theme 1


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created: Epona's Song - The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time

It will close on May 31.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created: Epona's Song - The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
> 
> It will close on May 31.


Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title* 

Koji Kondo - The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - Hyrule Symphony (album) - Epona's Song

Score: 3.


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created: Fortress 2 Blue - The Profound

It will close on Jun 8.

Fortress 2 Blue - The Profound


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created: Elsword - Place of Rebirth.

It will close on Jun 14.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created: Elsword - Place of Rebirth.
> 
> It will close on Jun 14.


Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

? - Elsword - OST - Place of Rebirth

Score: 2.33


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has just started: Starcraft - Zerg Theme 4

It will close on Jun 22.


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Rayman - Harmony

The poll will close on Jun 28.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has just started: Starcraft - Zerg Theme 4
> 
> It will close on Jun 22.


Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title* 

Derek Duke, Jason Hayes, Glenn Stafford, Tracy W. Bush - Starcraft - OST - Zerg Theme 4

Score: 1.33


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created: Fortress 2 Blue - The Profound
> 
> It will close on Jun 8.
> 
> Fortress 2 Blue - The Profound


Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title* 

? - Fortress 2 Blue - OST - The Profound

Score: 2.5.


----------



## HansZimmer

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title* 

Rémi Gazel - Rayman - OST - Harmony

Score: 1.75.

Rayman - Harmony


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Elsword - Chimes of the Clock

It will close on July 12.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: Elsword - Chimes of the Clock
> 
> It will close on July 12.


Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

? - Elsword - OST - Chimes of the Clock

Score: 2.67


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Fortress 2 Blue - Tank Slayer

It will close on July 20.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: Fortress 2 Blue - Tank Slayer
> 
> It will close on July 20.


Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

? - Fortress 2 Blue - OST - Tank Slayer

Score: 2.67


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Elsword - Feita Village

It will close on August 2.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: Elsword - Feita Village
> 
> It will close on August 2.


Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

? - Elsword - OST - Feita Village

Score: 3.


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Rayman - Picture Perfect

It will close on August 9.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: Rayman - Picture Perfect
> 
> It will close on August 9.



Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title* 

Rémi Gazel - Rayman - OST - Picture Perfect

Score: 2.5


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: SimCity 3000 - Central Park Sunday

It will close on August 16.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: SimCity 3000 - Central Park Sunday
> 
> It will close on August 16.


Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title* 

Jerry Martin - SimCity 3000 - OST - Central Park Sunday

Score: 2.


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Super Mario Galaxy - Gusty Garden
It will close on August 24.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: Super Mario Galaxy - Gusty Garden
> It will close on August 24.


Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Koji Kondo and Mahito Yokota - Super Mario Galaxy - OST - Gusty Garden

Score: 4.

Gusty Garden is now one of the two pieces with the highest score.


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Final Fantasy X - Assault

It will close on September 7.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: Final Fantasy X - Assault
> 
> It will close on September 7.


Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title* 

Nobuo Uematsu - Final Fantasy X - OST - Assault

Score: 2.6


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Simcity 3000 - Updown Town

It will close on September 13.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: Simcity 3000 - Updown Town
> 
> It will close on September 13.


Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title* 

Jerry Martin - Simcity 3000 - OST - Updown Town

Score: 2.67


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for ths competition: Dark Cloud 2 - Premonition of Something Going to Happen

It will close on September 27.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for ths competition: Dark Cloud 2 - Premonition of Something Going to Happen
> 
> It will close on September 27.


Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Tomoshito Nishiura - Dark Cloud 2 - OST - Premonition of Something Going to Happen

Score: 1.67


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Final Fantasy X - Sprouting

It will close on October 6.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: Final Fantasy X - Sprouting
> 
> It will close on October 6.


Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title* 

Nobuo Uematsu - Finaly Fantasy X - OST - Sprouting

Score: 3.


----------



## HansZimmer

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Jerry Martin - SimCity 3000 - OST - South Bridge

Score: 2.75

SimCity 3000 - South Bridge


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Dark Cloud 2 - Time is Changing

It will close on October 25.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: Dark Cloud 2 - Time is Changing
> 
> It will close on October 25.


Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Tomohito NIshiura - Dark Cloud 2 - OST - Time is Changing

Score: 3.33


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - Gerudo Valley

It will close on November 1.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - Gerudo Valley
> 
> It will close on November 1.


*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title* 

Koji Kondo - The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - The Legend of Zelda: 25th Anniversary (soundtrack album) - Gerudo Valley

Score: 4.33

This piece is now the one with the highest score.


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Final Fantasy X - To Zanarkand

It will close on November 15.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: Final Fantasy X - To Zanarkand
> 
> It will close on November 15.


Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title* 

Nobuo Uematsu - Final Fantasy X - Distant Worlds (concert tours of Final Fantasy) - To Zanarkand

Score: 3.5


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Need for Speed 2 SE - Hell Bent for Lederhosen

It will close on November 28.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: Need for Speed 2 SE - Hell Bent for Lederhosen
> 
> It will close on November 28.


Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title* 

Alistair Hirst - Need For Speed II - OST - Hell Bent For Lederhosen

Score: 1.5.


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Pharaoh - Sekhmet

It will close on December 5.


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: Need for Speed II - Feta Cheese

It will close on December 13.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: Pharaoh - Sekhmet
> 
> It will close on December 5.


Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title*

Harry Beckett or Keith Zizza - Pharaoh - OST - Sekhmet

Score: 2.


----------



## HansZimmer

HansZimmer said:


> A new poll has been created for this competition: Need for Speed II - Feta Cheese
> 
> It will close on December 13.


Closed.

*Composer - Videogame - Source - Title* 

Saki Kaskas - Need for Speed 2 SE - OST - Feta Cheese

Score: 1.67.


----------



## HansZimmer

A new poll has been created for this competition: League of Legends: Season 1 - Summoner's Rift Draft Pick Champion Selection

It will close on January 10.


----------

